# Re: Urban Fantasy - Under Witch Moon Sequel NOW available! Under Witch Aura



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Edit:

Under Witch Moon is now available at  Amazon and Smashwords!

Under Witch Aura, the long-awaited sequel is now available on Amazon, B&N and Smashwords. Here is the Amazon US link:
http://www.amazon.com/Under-Witch-Aura-Shadow-ebook/dp/B006M41CY6/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_11

If you have any problems finding it, let me know and I'll post the links (They can also be found on my blog: www.BearMountainBooks.com).

Thank you!

Maria



> Adriel should have known that with a werewolf, it never stopped with just one body. She would have gone to the police after witnessing Dolores' death, but she wasn't certain the killer she saw was responsible for the other murders. Besides, the police didn't believe in werewolves, and they weren't going to believe she was a witch either so what could she tell them?
> 
> She kept her eyes and ears open while she tried to help her latest client escape the clutches of a voodoo witch, but things went from bad to worse when more bodies turned up. She was greatly relieved when she met White Feather, an undercover cop. Unfortunately, he wasn't convinced she was innocent of all wrong-doing.
> 
> It was going to take every spell she knew and a few she hadn't tried to solve the murders and stay alive.


Early copies are available at Smashwords and there is a coupon for a dollar off on the blog (below the poll).

Stop on by! No purchase required to vote or make suggestions!!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Maria,

I think both covers are great, but finally made a decision and casted my vote. Your cover votes are always a lot of fun! How long will the vote be open? Early votes indicate a clear winner, but you never know what will happen after a few more days..... 

Witches, werewolves, spells, and murder....sounds like the perfect book to read for Halloween month      

Thanks for offering the $1 off coupon.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

voted for cover A


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Maria, and congratulations on your book! Since this is the Bazaar we'll call this your thread for the new title. Be sure to update here when it's live on Amazon.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I vote for Cover A!  Sounds good!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards, Maria, and congratulations on your book! Since this is the Bazaar we'll call this your thread for the new title. Be sure to update here when it's live on Amazon.
> 
> (If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)
> 
> ...


  Maria isn't new. She has 1500 posts!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

My newbie question, Ann...is...did you vote?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Kinbr!!!  Deb is making a few tweaks to it per suggestions in the comments.  I'm really excited about it too.  I love the cover!  

Originally I was going to start the book at $4.99, but I'd really like all the people who have been voting and who know about my books to get the $3.99 price.  So I'm thinking of putting it up for $3.99 on Kindle to start for a couple of weeks.  Anyone have any thoughts on that?  Feel free to speak up!!!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Just saw the final version of the cover over on your blog. It looks great, Maria!! Really like the changes your artist made! (Didn't she also do the updated 'Catch an Honest Thief' cover? Excellent work on both of them!)
> 
> And regarding the pricing question - for me, the price would only affect _when_ I buy the book. If it's initially on sale for $3.99 - I'll buy it right away. At $4.99 - I'll probably wait to buy until I'm ready to read it. Either way, it's definitely on my list!


Hi Kinbr,

Yes, Deb did the new "Thief" cover too! I was so pleased with the final updates she did for Under Witch Moon. I really like the way the cover turned out. I'm glad to hear you liked it too!!!

The book has been uploaded. If all goes well, it should be live in a couple of days. I did set the price to $3.99 and plan to offer it at that price for about two weeks (changing prices is kind of weird--it takes a while to happen.) I probably won't load it to other venues except Kindle and Smashwords until the sale is over so that I don't have 4 competing prices out there!!!

Woot!

Maria

Updated: Here's the direct purchase link for Amazon Under Witch Moon

I plan on leaving it at $3.99 for about two weeks!!!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Under Witch Moon is now available at  Amazon and Smashwords! It is on sale for an introductory price of $$3.99 until around Oct 31. It will then change to $4.99!

Thank you everyone for voting in the poll!!!

(For the Smashwords discount you will need the coupon: VV86V)

Happy Halloween!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Maria,

I love the final book cover and really enjoyed reading Under Witch Moon   
A delightful new setting, new premise, and new cast of unusual characters, and still cozy, but a darker cozy.  

I decided to check out DailyCheapReads last night (like I don't have a ginormous TBR Next list of books to read on my kindle) and saw that UWM was listed/shown last week....very cool! Have you been mentioned on other sites, too?

Is it too soon to inquire what your next writing project is and its anticipated cover vote month? hee hee hee.....


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Got it! I'm looking forward to reading it.

JimC


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome!  Just one-clicked!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Stacy, Jim, Luv--

THANK YOU.

Yes, Luv, it's, gosh...at least a couple of DAYS too early to be thinking about the "next" book!  I'm exhausted getting this one out!  Witch Moon has been mentioned on a couple of sites, but I do need to get out there and find some more.  I may do a giveaway over on Goodreads, but I hear that the most successful ones have a print copy or Kindle.  I keep looking into print and I'm not convinced that the costs make sense.  Printing eats up so much of that 15 dollar book...I know I always hated buying trade paperbacks!

So yes, there will be more books.  But methinks I'll be doing some gardening and cooking before buckling down again...

Thanks again guys.  It brightens my morning to see these comments here!

Maria


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

You need a few more days? Well....um.....okay, okay...that's understandable...take a few days for gardening and cooking, and take a few more to hang with hubby and the fur-babies....but I'll be back sometime next week to ask "what's next and when."


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a reminder:

This week is the last week Under Witch Moon is available for $3.99 on Amazon.  Sometime around Sunday/Monday the price will go to 4.99!

Use the coupon at Smashwords to get the dollar off VV86V (Amazon is currently set at $3.99).

Thanks everyone!  So far the feedback has been...gratifying.  I can almost come out of the pantry where I was hiding in fear!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Under Witch Moon went to regular price ($4.99) for about a week and now both B&N and Amazon have it discounted to $3.99.  Since I do not control this sale, I don't know how long the price will remain $3.99, but my motto is, Enjoy it while it lasts!!

So long as the sale is valid, I will also provide a coupon for Smashwords for a dollar off:  

AC78A

The above coupon is good until I notice a price change or Nov 15...

Thank you everyone!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Contest for TWO free e-copies of Under Witch Moon!!! Entry is pretty hard too--you have to leave a comment over at Karen Cantwell's Blog!!! I know, I know--the strain! The effort! But I do hope you'll enter!!!

Good luck!
Maria


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

YES! Everyone, do stop by my blog and enter. Even if you already have it, you can win for someone else.  You can also catch a post of Chapter One (Monday).
http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com

Karen


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck with Witch Moon, Maria. Of the five books of yours that I've read, it's my favorite. It looks like the beginning of a great series.

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh - I'd love to read it. On my way to comment!

Jenna


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! The contest is still going on--three more days. All you need to do is leave a comment to be entered to win a copy!

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2010/12/giveaway-wednesday-under-witch-moon.html

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy New Year!  Under Witch Moon is currently $2.99 at all outlets (except Sony--that one has not pushed through yet, but should be soon...?)

Enjoy.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy New Year, Maria.  I still haven't met anyone with a Sony


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oookay, is anyone out there shopping for books today or is it all about the Superbowl?!!!

I can tell you in this house, the morning was spent making appetizers.  The main event will feature fabulous grilled chicken fajitas with all the sides, including special homemade guacamole, salsa, refried beans and grilled onions.

The event folks is all about the food...

GO PACKERS!!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fajitas... what an evil temptress you are!

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Packers won.  For anyone who doesn't know by now.

Jim, you should have come over.  There was *plenty* of food for all.  Having leftover deviled eggs for breakfast.  Wow.  These things are awesome.  I *love* deviled eggs.

Was really happy to see the Packers pull that off.  I was getting worried there in the third quarter and was forced to distract myself with the peanut butter bars for dessert!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Jim, you should have come over. There was *plenty* of food for all. Having leftover deviled eggs for breakfast. Wow. These things are awesome. I *love* deviled eggs.


You're just saying that because you know I despise eggs in any form. There's a lady on Food Network's "Worst Cooks in America" series who said she doesn't eat eggs, but when she had to take a bite of egg, she did. It was so disappointing. For a while, I thought I had found THE ONE. But she isn't THE ONE, just a pretender to the throne.

My wife isn't THE ONE either, but she makes a conscientious effort to avoid the vile things. She slips off the wagon once in a while, but she always informs me, which initiates the 48-hour no-kiss rule and a mandatory sand-blasting of her teeth. Poor thing, she barely has any enamel left.

One day, we'll have the egg talk, and you'll understand.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> You're just saying that because you know I despise eggs in any form. There's a lady on Food Network's "Worst Cooks in America" series who said she doesn't eat eggs, but when she had to take a bite of egg, she did. It was so disappointing. For a while, I thought I had found THE ONE. But she isn't THE ONE, just a pretender to the throne.
> 
> My wife isn't THE ONE either, but she makes a conscientious effort to avoid the vile things. She slips off the wagon once in a while, but she always informs me, which initiates the 48-hour no-kiss rule and a mandatory sand-blasting of her teeth. Poor thing, she barely has any enamel left.
> 
> One day, we'll have the egg talk, and you'll understand.


I see that you're starting/ready to pen your next novel. I had no idea you'd be writing horror...  

What will be in in it besides...these evil eggs that cause such nightmares OR will the eggs be the main character


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The only thing I'll say about my next book is that it will be... egg-citing.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> The only thing I'll say about my next book is that it will be... egg-citing.


GROAN. That'll be horror, right there!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Under Witch Aura, the second book in the series is due out VERY soon! Here's the current schedule:

December 10 - cover poll at my blog: www.BearMountainBooks.com
Help choose the cover!

December 15 - upload of the book to Kindle, B&N and Smashwords!

Under Witch Aura:



> There's an ill wind blowing in Santa Fe, and it's touching every witch Adriel knows, including White Feather, who is far more important to Adriel than just any warlock. In search of answers, she delves into ancient magic, a family secret and dangerous religious rituals. Whoever is manipulating the elements appears to be after the ultimate goal: forbidden power over life and death.
> 
> Adriel will go to the ends of the earth to keep those she loves safe, but if she lures the enemy away, will she be able to save herself? Her only hope is to use earth magic to hide from the very air she breathes as she hunts down an unseen and untenable evil.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Under Witch Aura has been released into the wild! It's up on Amazon, the various Amazon international sites, B&N and Smashwords. Other retailers to follow, as well as a print version.

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Witch-Aura-Shadow-ebook/dp/B006M41CY6/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_11 (Amazon US.)



> There's an ill wind blowing in Santa Fe, and it's touching every witch Adriel knows, including White Feather, who is far more important to Adriel than just any warlock. In search of answers, she delves into ancient magic, a family secret and dangerous religious rituals. Whoever is manipulating the elements appears to be after the ultimate goal: forbidden power over life and death.
> 
> Adriel will go to the ends of the earth to keep those she loves safe, but if she lures the enemy away, will she be able to save herself? Her only hope is to use earth magic to hide from the very air she breathes as she hunts down an unseen and untenable evil.


Thanks,
Maria


----------

